# christmas mice



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i make cards that i sell in a few shops for some extra pocket money  and have started getting some ideas together for christmas cards, heres my favourite from today featuring my beautiful PEW from cait. (who still needs a name)


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww shes a beauty


----------

